

Ask HN: What do you listen to, when you sit down to hack? - Aarvay

Please mention a playlist or a particular song along with it's genre and why it helps you.<p>--
Aarvay
======
towndrunk
I usually hit digitally imported (<http://www.di.fm/>) and pick something from
there.

